# Shovelstrike Quarry



## zombiepants (Aug 5, 2019)

So when I ask for help from my friends for the quarry, I see the reward being material. But once I invite everyone and go back to the map, it all of a sudden becomes a "limited" item (ex. bells) and stays like that until I go in then goes back to normal.

Does happen to anyone else? I honestly could care less about bells and rather collect more material.


----------



## Ossiran (Aug 5, 2019)

The Quarry cycles twice a day at 11 AM and 11 PM PDT. You're likely just catching it when it cycles. "Limited" just means you're more likely to find rarer gems when you go in. It has nothing to do with the rewards, though it's far more likely to be active when Bells or an event item are the main reward.


----------



## zombiepants (Aug 8, 2019)

Ah thank you for explaining! I always thought it only resets at 11PM.


----------

